# Looking for work Costa Del Sol



## rhepburn88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi

I am looking to move out to the Costa Del Sol and was hoping that someone on the site can help point me in the direction of work. I am 22 years old and have always been involved in the building and construction trade as a labourer, skilled in some areas. I would like the opportunity to learn a trade now, and i know it will take time but i just need the chance to show what i can do. My partner is a social worker so she will have little problems getting into employment we are told. I am hard working and enthusiastic, physically fit and have the will to learn and work hard. I would consider any other employment opportunities, but seen as i know the building trade best it is maybe a good idea to look into that. I am a quick learner, so bar work or any other would not be an issue with me. I am fluent English, and me and my partner are taking steps to learn basic Spanish to help with the way of living. We love the lifestyle out on the Costa and would like to be a part of it....

Hope someone can help!!!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there,

Take some time and look at similar posts to yours here on the forum. Un-employment is sky high in Spain @20% across the board, far far higher in bar work, IIRC @ 40%. The building industry has ground to a halt so to be realistic the chances of you getting work in construction or bar work are pretty much zero when you have 00000000's of Spanish folk out of work ahead of you in the line plus you need to speak Spanish.

Your partners Social Worker qualifications may be transferable to Spain but I'm pretty sure she would need to speak the language very well to gain a post if indeed any are available due to cut backs.

Take your time to read past posts but moving here now is not a great idea. I think you can transfer JSA to Spain for three months, after that you get nothing, DHSS is far more generous than its Spanish equivilent I'm told.

If you have some spare cash go over on a 'fact finding' trip maybe and re-train/learn Spanish in the UK.


----------



## rhepburn88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for your reply...

So do you suggest not attempting to move out just yet then??

Are you in the Costa Del Sol region yourself?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you have work in the U.K. stay there, ride out this recession, go to Spain for holidays and in the meantime learn the language,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest you come over and do some fact finding before you burn any bridges in the the UK! Its very tough here, high unemployment, especially in the construction industry. But come out for an extended holiday and have a good look around. Look at prices of rentals, food, wages, cost of living etc. Maybe go into a town hall/Ayuntamiento and see what the requirements are for social work and other employment??? Look at what jobs are available? Ask around the bars and see how others are finding it and if there is any work for you?

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

If you currently have a decent job - then keep it and stay in the UK! The construction industry in Spain and especially the CdS,, has been hit particularly hard and even skilled, qualified people are earning a very low wage compared to salaries in other countries. Sorry to sa,y but labourers are literally 10 a penny - you would be very lucky to find work as a labourer and even then, do not expect to get paid any more than around 40€ per day.
Perhaps come on a holiday and suss things our for yourself, but my advice would be to stay put.


----------

